# Questo signore aveva anticipato TUTTO



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2018)

E noi lo abbiamo deriso e spernacchiato come un povero fesso..credendo al video fatto al telefonino da Fassone

28 Luglio 2017

_“Non ho idea di cosa stia succedendo. Non ha senso. *Non hanno i soldi in primo luogo per comprare la squadra, visto che hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito* da persone che conosco a Londra, a un interesse piuttosto alto. Stanno spendendo, o almeno facendo importanti anticipi, per giocatori e *pagheranno le conseguenze a un certo punto*. Loro dicono che *è tutto per qualificarsi alla Champions League, ma non sarà abbastanza*. Quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, non so che diavolo succederà. Sono gli unici in Serie A che stanno perdendo la testa. Forse loro hanno un grande piano che un giorno scopriremo, ma il resto delle squadre sono in qualche modo razionali. Se potete spiegarmi il Milan, perché io non lo capisco…"_

_"Io sono choccato dalla Uefa, tutto questo non ha senso. È uno scherzo, loro non hanno soldi. *Il Ceo del gruppo Elliott è mio amico, loro diventeranno proprietari del club*, loro hanno il debito"_

James Pallotta.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E noi lo abbiamo deriso e spernacchiato come un povero fesso..credendo al video fatto al telefonino da Fassone
> 
> 28 Luglio 2017
> 
> ...



Si, ci pensavo anche io.

Tanto a dargli del rosicone e dell'invidioso, invece...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2018)

Avete presente il principio di Occam? Ecco..magari era meglio attenerci a quello


----------



## Igor91 (26 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E noi lo abbiamo deriso e spernacchiato come un povero fesso..credendo al video fatto al telefonino da Fassone
> 
> 28 Luglio 2017
> 
> ...



Che smacco... Pallotta aveva ragione... eccome se aveva ragione!


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Maggio 2018)

' Il Ceo del gruppo Elliott è mio amico, loro diventeranno proprietari del club'.
Se fin dal principio si sapeva che il milan sarebbe finito ad elliot e dando per assodato che nessuno è fesso da buttare i soldi, quale sarebbe il ruolo del cinese?
E' un ingranaggio del tutto?
Sarebbe anche ora che chi di dovere indagasse.


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> ' Il Ceo del gruppo Elliott è mio amico, loro diventeranno proprietari del club'.
> Se fin dal principio si sapeva che il milan sarebbe finito ad elliot e dando per assodato che nessuno è fesso da buttare i soldi, quale sarebbe il ruolo del cinese?
> E' un ingranaggio del tutto?
> Sarebbe anche ora che chi di dovere indagasse.



A Report diranno un bel po' di cose


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> ' Il Ceo del gruppo Elliott è mio amico, loro diventeranno proprietari del club'.
> Se fin dal principio si sapeva che il milan sarebbe finito ad elliot e dando per assodato che nessuno è fesso da buttare i soldi, quale sarebbe il ruolo del cinese?
> E' un ingranaggio del tutto?
> Sarebbe anche ora che chi di dovere indagasse.



Un avventuriero che si è trovato impantanato nel suo investimento...la verità è che solo quel delinquente di B. poteva darci in mano a uno così..
Altri avrebbero ceduto a gente seria ma al giusto prezzo..

Pallotta non è che sapeva chissà cosa, semplicemente ha fatto la deduzione più logica..e di certo è evidente che quelli di Elliott si sono leccati i baffi fin da subito sapendo che avrebbero prima spolpato Lì e poi si sarebbero ritrovati un asset che vale circa 500 milioni a 300


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si, ci pensavo anche io.
> 
> Tanto a dargli del rosicone e dell'invidioso, invece...



Il passaggio su Elliott doveva darci l'allarme..Pallotta gli agganci li ha, ben più di Fassone e se ha parlato così non era certo per invidia...

Che salami noi tifosi...siamo proprio come gli innamorati a cui l'amico dice di aver visto la moglie con l'amante e loro tirano un pugno all'amico...


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Un avventuriero che si è trovato impantanato nel suo investimento...la verità è che solo quel delinquente di B. poteva darci in mano a uno così..
> Altri avrebbero ceduto a gente seria ma al giusto prezzo..
> 
> Pallotta non è che sapeva chissà cosa, semplicemente ha fatto la deduzione più logica..e di certo è evidente che quelli di Elliott si sono leccati i baffi fin da subito sapendo che avrebbero prima spolpato Lì e poi si sarebbero ritrovati un asset che vale circa 500 milioni a 300



Io non ci credo più alla storia dell'avventuriero e non ci credo nemmeno allo 'stato cinese dietro'.
Ci crederei solo se un giorno vedessi Li rovinato a livello economico o , peggio , punito dalla giustizia cinese.
Un utente mi faceva notare che con certe cose in cina non si scherza e le pene sono severissime.
Ma dubito accadrà tutto ciò, più verosimile che il cinese passi il resto della sua vita in qualche località turistica.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E noi lo abbiamo deriso e spernacchiato come un povero fesso..credendo al video fatto al telefonino da Fassone
> 
> 28 Luglio 2017
> 
> ...



vabbe alla fine le alternative non sono poi molte, gira e rigira finiamo sempre tra due scenari:

1. Li avventuriero pazzo a là thoir

2. Li prestanome per far rientrare capitali dall'esterno

sinceramente propendo più per la seconda ipotesi, perchè Li ce l'ha scritto in faccia "prestanome" e poi perche, almeno leggendo i pareri di sedicenti esperti qui dentro, fassone dovrebbe essere uomo di Elliott e la cosa mi risulta strana perchè a rigor di logica fassone dovrebbe essere uomo di chi sgancia i soldi e quindi di Li, perchè mai un fondo che ha solo prestato una parte dei soldi dovrebbe decidere chi mettere come AD? A meno che Elliott non sia il vero acquirente e questo combacerebbe con il fatto "fassone uomo di Elliott" e con le parole di Pallotta "Elliott diventerà il proprietario"

Secondo me la vendita "vera" del milan avverrà ad ottobre alla scadenza del debito, in questo modo i soldi in più dovuti alla valutazione fuori mercato si giustificano come soldi persi da un pazzo speculatore cinese che sicuramente dopo questa storia tornerà nell'anonimato.



P.S.: in vari post leggo numeri diversi, il debito con Elliott ammonta a 180 mil o a 300?


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vabbe alla fine le alternative non sono poi molte, gira e rigira finiamo sempre tra due scenari:
> 
> 1. Li avventuriero pazzo a là thoir
> 
> ...



300 milioni totali, 120 caricati sul Milan, 180 direttamente di Yogurt Lì.

Comunque Elliott non ha scelto Fassone, lui era già l'AD in pectore del nuovo Milan, solo che nel momento in cui stava saltando il closing perché Lì non trovava i fondi per l'ultima trance da dare a berlusconi Fassone ha preso in mano la situazione trovando lui l'accordo con Elliott con cui aveva rapporti di conoscenza..

Ma Fassone era stato scelto in primis da Lì..è scaroni l'uomo di Elliott nel CDA


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 300 milioni totali, 120 caricati sul Milan, 180 direttamente di Yogurt Lì.
> 
> Comunque Elliott non ha scelto Fassone, lui era già l'AD in pectore del nuovo Milan, solo che nel momento in cui stava saltando il closing perché Lì non trovava i fondi per l'ultima trance da dare a berlusconi Fassone ha preso in mano la situazione trovando lui l'accordo con Elliott con cui aveva rapporti di conoscenza..
> 
> Ma Fassone era stato scelto in primis da Lì..è scaroni l'uomo di Elliott nel CDA



Cmq, come scritto, pure che sia diventato uomo di Elliott in un secondo momento, questo scenario spiegherebbe un pò di cose, perchè se il vero acquirente è Elliott e per ovvie ragioni ora non può palesarsi allora si spiegherebbero le parole di Pallotta "Elliott diventerà il proprietario" e combacerebbe con la storia fassone uomo di elliott.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo più alla storia dell'avventuriero e non ci credo nemmeno allo 'stato cinese dietro'.
> Ci crederei solo se un giorno vedessi Li rovinato a livello economico o , peggio , punito dalla giustizia cinese.
> Un utente mi faceva notare che con certe cose in cina non si scherza e le pene sono severissime.
> Ma dubito accadrà tutto ciò, più verosimile che il cinese passi il resto della sua vita in qualche località turistica.



Teniamo presente che Lì è cinese ma tecnicamente se non ho capito male è residente ad Hong Kong quindi sotto sotto alla cina di lui non frega nulla..

Che poi alla fine se lui perde il Milan il problema è che si ritrova con tutta probabilità rovinato, ma non ha fatto nulla di illegale per ora..per quello che ne sappiamo noi


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> Cmq, come scritto, pure che sia diventato uomo di Elliott in un secondo momento, questo scenario spiegherebbe un pò di cose, perchè se il vero acquirente è Elliott e per ovvie ragioni ora non può palesarsi allora si spiegherebbero le parole di Pallotta "Elliott diventerà il proprietario" e combacerebbe con la storia fassone uomo di elliott.



Pallotta parlava così perché da uomo d'affari navigato aveva odorato puzza di operazione fallimentare, e di conseguenza col club che passava ad Elliott perché Lì non pagava...

Non è che il fondo voglia il Milan come asset strategico, però è chiaro che ci ha visto l'affare...


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Teniamo presente che Lì è cinese ma tecnicamente se non ho capito male è residente ad Hong Kong quindi sotto sotto alla cina di lui non frega nulla..
> 
> Che poi alla fine se lui perde il Milan il problema è che si ritrova con tutta probabilità rovinato, ma non ha fatto nulla di illegale per ora..per quello che ne sappiamo noi



E' questo l'aspetto che mi lascia perplesso : ti rendi conto che questo signore può benissimo perdere il milan e tornare nell'anonimato da dove era spuntato?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pallotta parlava così perché da uomo d'affari navigato aveva odorato puzza di operazione fallimentare, e di conseguenza col club che passava ad Elliott perché Lì non pagava...
> 
> Non è che il fondo voglia il Milan come asset strategico, però è chiaro che ci ha visto l'affare...



Ecco perchè penso che la vera vendita del milan sara a scadenza del debito, che poi resti direttamente o indirettamente ad Elliott o finisca ad altri poco importa, secondo me Li con la credenza e il tablet si godranno la pensione tranquillamente grazie ai servigi offerti come prestanome


----------



## chicagousait (26 Maggio 2018)

E' una cosa che mi da tremendamente fastidio che tutti avessero ragione ad avere dubbi sulla nuova proprietà


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' questo l'aspetto che mi lascia perplesso : ti rendi conto che questo signore può benissimo perdere il milan e tornare nell'anonimato da dove era spuntato?



Già..ma del resto sapevamo che era Mr nessuno...

In fondo Lippi, CT della Cina (altra persona derisa qui dentro), aveva detto che lui aveva chiesto un po' in giro e NESSUNO sapeva chi fosse sto Lì e da dove sbucasse...e credo che il CT della nazionale con qualcuno di importante ogni tanto parli...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> Ecco perchè penso che la vera vendita del milan sara a scadenza del debito, che poi resti direttamente o indirettamente ad Elliott o finisca ad altri poco importa, secondo me Li con la credenza e il tablet si godranno la pensione tranquillamente grazie ai servigi offerti come prestanome



Vedremo..ormai tutto può essere..ma attenzione, perché se il suo ruolo era prestanome di b. il suo compito finisce con la rovina del Milan non con una cessione prestigiosa


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vedremo..ormai tutto può essere..ma attenzione, perché se il suo ruolo era prestanome di b. il suo compito finisce con la rovina del Milan non con una cessione prestigiosa



non è mica detto, Li non riesce ad onorare il debito con Elliott, Elliott vende il milan all'asta al vero compratore al vero prezzo di mercato, e i soldi in più della valutazione fuori mercato sono stati dilapidati dall'avventuriero Li che ora è sparito dai radar (finito ammazzato o a godersi la pensione poco importa), poi che questi soldi dilapidati siano veramente di Li o siano di Bi credo che non lo sapremo mai.


----------



## Miracle1980 (26 Maggio 2018)

Ragazzi adesso pensandoci è ancora più chiaro. Lì è un prestanome non solo di B. ma anche di Elliott. In questo modo hanno fatto tutti bingo. Elliot vero acquirente del Milan e Berlusconi con il suo rientro di capitali. Li resterà al suo posto ancora per tanto tempo in quanto ad Elliott conviene subentrare quando la squadra sarà sana sportivamente ed economicamente. Vedrete che Elliot estenderà il finanziamento o rifinanzierà fino ad un termine più lungo.
Inoltre non sarei meravigliato se tutte le spese di gestioni attuali, gli stipendi ed il mercato siano fatti con rientri di capitale da parte di Elliott... altro che tombino di Lì.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vedremo..ormai tutto può essere..ma attenzione, perché se il suo ruolo era prestanome di b. il suo compito finisce con la rovina del Milan non con una cessione prestigiosa



Non credo che il milan fallirà, più che altro vedo questo passaggio come un passaggio fondamentale e inevitabile.
Mi spiego meglio : tohir viene da tutti descritto come l'indonesiano scaltro e furbo che ha fatto l'affare della vita ma , a ben vedere, ha ricoperto un ruolo fondamentale nell'evoluzione dell'inter intesa come società.
E' stato lui infatti a trasformare una società a gestione 'familiare' in una realtà industriale.
Ok , mi dirai, lo ha fatto indebitando ulteriormente l'inter ma ci chiediamo il perchè suning sia subentrata solo dopo tohir?
Il discutibile proprietario di mezzo ha dato un appeal all'inter che prima non aveva e l'ha presentata a realtà industriali importanti.
Fassone non sta cercando di fare qualcosa di simile?
Purtroppo i nostri 'conti' sono fallimentari da anni e anni e non è facile trasformare il milan in una realtà credibile.
Con fininvest e berlusconi alle spalle c'era sicuramente un garante ma non scordiamo che i nostri bilanci erano al limite del fallimento.
Ora come numeri stiamo ancora combattendo i fantasmi del passato ma come garante abbiamo perso tutto per sostituirlo con un fantasma.
E' questo il nocciolo della faccenda.
Fassone sta fallendo laddove tohir ci è riuscito.
Ciò però che non mi torna è il prezzo di acquisto e la valutazione dei due clubs : tohir ha fatto tutto a cifre normali e con valutazioni normali, la valutazione del milan invece tutto è fuorchè normale.
Appare molto più credibile che il tohir di turno sia elliott e non Li, conti alla mano.
Per questo io credo che sia più verosimile che fassone stia lavorando per elliott e non per il cinese.
Il cinese viene spacciato come colui che avrebbe voluto fare l'affare della vita e sta fallendo miseramente ma uno che ha tali risorse non sa come funziona in uefa???
E' poi credibile come storia?
A questo punto datti al commercio delle sardine.


----------



## Albijol (26 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> _"Io sono choccato dalla Uefa, tutto questo non ha senso. È uno scherzo, loro non hanno soldi. *Il Ceo del gruppo Elliott è mio amico, loro diventeranno proprietari del club*, loro hanno il debito"_
> 
> 
> James Pallotta.



Dalle sue parole sembra quasi che Elliott sapeva *fin dall'inizio* che sarebbe diventata proprietaria del Milan. Rabbrividisco.


----------



## Shmuk (26 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non è mica detto, Li non riesce ad onorare il debito con Elliott, Elliott vende il milan all'asta al vero compratore al vero prezzo di mercato, e i soldi in più della valutazione fuori mercato sono stati dilapidati dall'avventuriero Li che ora è sperato dai radar (finito ammazzato o a godersi la pensione poco importa), poi che questi soldi dilapidati siano veramente di Li o siano di Bi credo che non lo sapremo mai.



Non è un pò costosa come come operazione di riciclaggio?


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dalle sue parole sembra quasi che Elliott sapeva *fin dall'inizio* che sarebbe diventata proprietaria del Milan. Rabbrividisco.



Avranno visto i conti di Lì e capito che non avrebbe mai potuto onorare il debito


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Maggio 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Non è un pò costosa come come operazione di riciclaggio?



credo che in tutto le operazioni di riciclaggio si debba pagare qualcosa che sia troppo o poco non saprei, non sono un esperto nel settore


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non credo che il milan fallirà, più che altro vedo questo passaggio come un passaggio fondamentale e inevitabile.
> Mi spiego meglio : tohir viene da tutti descritto come l'indonesiano scaltro e furbo che ha fatto l'affare della vita ma , a ben vedere, ha ricoperto un ruolo fondamentale nell'evoluzione dell'inter intesa come società.
> E' stato lui infatti a trasformare una società a gestione 'familiare' in una realtà industriale.
> Ok , mi dirai, lo ha fatto indebitando ulteriormente l'inter ma ci chiediamo il perchè suning sia subentrata solo dopo tohir?
> ...



Le regole della Uefa non le conoscono molti presidenti di club, figuriamoci un cinese che si occupa di altro..
Io continuo a credere alla buona fede, uno spericolato che ha tentato un affare di prestigio e gli è scoppiato in mano e ora non sa come uscirne...

Per fortuna noi siamo al sicuro dal fallimento..

Ma l'esclusione per un anno dalle coppe mi pare davvero inevitabile..


----------



## Shmuk (26 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> credo che in tutto le operazioni di riciclaggio si debba pagare qualcosa che sia troppo o poco non saprei, non sono un esperto nel settore



Sì, ma ad occhio sembra almeno il 50%?!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Le regole della Uefa non le conoscono molti presidenti di club, figuriamoci un cinese che si occupa di altro..
> Io continuo a credere alla buona fede, uno spericolato che ha tentato un affare di prestigio e gli è scoppiato in mano e ora non sa come uscirne...
> 
> Per fortuna noi siamo al sicuro dal fallimento..
> ...



però i vari accadimenti lo dipingono più come un prestanome: chi conosce la cina, come Lippi, a domanda se conoscesse o meno Li hanno tutti risposto "qua non lo conosce nessuno", maldini per accettare la proposta di lavoro aveva chiesto la possibilità di parlare con Li e gli è stata negata, alle interviste si sottrae con la scusa "conosce solo un dialetto cinese", quando si manifesta in video o lo vediamo in location strane tipo la credenza vuota  o lo vediamo seguire il milan da un tablet misero attaccato ad un cavo  Ora non dico che dai video doveva apparire come un misto tra gianluca vacchi e Dan Bilzerian, però non hanno fatto niente per presentarlo come un ricco e scaltro avventuriero della finanza.


----------



## Djici (26 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Avranno visto i conti di Lì e capito che non avrebbe mai potuto onorare il debito



Sicuro.


----------



## diavolo (26 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E noi lo abbiamo deriso e spernacchiato come un povero fesso..credendo al video fatto al telefonino da Fassone
> 
> 28 Luglio 2017
> 
> ...



Fassone rimase sorpreso e amareggiato per queste parole.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> però i vari accadimenti lo dipingono più come un prestanome: chi conosce la cina, come Lippi, a domanda se conoscesse o meno Li hanno tutti risposto "qua non lo conosce nessuno", maldini per accettare la proposta di lavoro aveva chiesto la possibilità di parlare con Li e gli è stata negata, alle interviste si sottrae con la scusa "conosce solo un dialetto cinese", quando si manifesta in video o lo vediamo in location strane tipo la credenza vuota  o lo vediamo seguire il milan da un tablet misero attaccato ad un cavo  Ora non dico che dai video doveva apparire come un misto tra gianluca vacchi e Dan Bilzerian, però non hanno fatto niente per presentarlo come un ricco e scaltro avventuriero della finanza.



Magari è un goffo avventuriero..

In ogni caso, rimpiango perfino Mr. Bee...

Che lì sembri il prestanome è vero..certo che se è così l'hanno mascherato male assai..chissà dove l'hanno preso


----------



## Albijol (26 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Avranno visto i conti di Lì e capito che non avrebbe mai potuto onorare il debito



però hanno firmato...c'è stata premeditazione nel volersi accaparrare il Milan a prezzo di saldo


----------



## Zenos (26 Maggio 2018)

È la risposta in auto di Fassone?che cialtrone


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E noi lo abbiamo deriso e spernacchiato come un povero fesso..credendo al video fatto al telefonino da Fassone
> 
> 28 Luglio 2017
> 
> ...



Sicuramente per rapporti personali avrà sentito Singer che gli ha detto come stanno le cose. Da lì si fece sempre più strada per me la convinzione che Elliott fosse un vero proprietario in pectore. Non pensavo però che Pallotta avrebbe previsto anche il resto, in effetti il lato drammatico è che la gran parte dei giocatori presi dobbiamo ancora pagarli, l'unico pagato sull'unghia è Silva, per ironia della sorte il più scarso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> però hanno firmato...c'è stata premeditazione nel volersi accaparrare il Milan a prezzo di saldo



Mica sono scemi..se te fossi uno strozzino e ti arriva uno che sai che è messo malissimo e in cambio di 50mila euro ti da la sua ferrari che ne vale 120 in pegno, non glieli dai?...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si, ci pensavo anche io.
> 
> Tanto a dargli del rosicone e dell'invidioso, invece...



Stiamo tornando e hanno paura, siamo ricchi da far schifo, ci ha comprati lo Stato cinese

Siamo in una situazione in cui senti di rimpiangere Silvio, lui i soldi li ha avuti dalla cessione, ma furbo com'è sapeva come sarebbe andata a finire, perché non può mai permettere di cedere a qualcuno che farà meglio di lui


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Maggio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> però hanno firmato...c'è stata premeditazione nel volersi accaparrare il Milan a prezzo di saldo



Chiamali fessi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2018)

Aggiungo Forchielli, che io stesso ho perculato tantissimo.

Per ora è chiuso in silenzio, parla solo di politica. Ma immagino che prima o poi tornerà sulla questione...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si, ci pensavo anche io.
> 
> Tanto a dargli del rosicone e dell'invidioso, invece...


E' ufficialmente iniziaziata la discesa dal carro di Mister Li 
Ora tutti a rifarsi una ''verginità''...''Io lo sapevo''...''Io l'ho sempre detto''...''Mister Li?...sempre sospettato di lui''
Ora tocca a Pallotta....il prossimo chi sarà Forchielli? 
In ogni caso...è giusto ricordare che i topic in questo Forum non si cancellano dopo un lasso di tempo...restano sempre disponibili per essere consultati...e naturalmente anche i commenti di chi...''Io l'ho sempre detto''...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> E' ufficialmente iniziaziata la discesa dal carro di Mister Li
> Ora tutti a rifarsi una ''verginità''...''Io lo sapevo''...''Io l'ho sempre detto''...''Mister Li?...sempre sospettato di lui''
> Ora tocca a Pallotta....il prossimo chi sarà Forchielli?
> In ogni caso...è giusto ricordare che i topic in questo Forum non si cancellano dopo un lasso di tempo...restano sempre disponibili per essere consultati...e naturalmente anche i commenti di chi...''Io l'ho sempre detto''...



Guarda, per conto mio zero problemi, credi mi importi se mi fossi contraddetto nel tempo? Io sono un tifos mi ca il fiscalista di Lì..

Durante il closgin ero molto scettico su sto signore, infatti lo chiamavo Yogurt Lì, a closing ero bello felice, e anche Fax e Mirabelli mi sono piaciuti, ma su lì le riserve non le ho mai perse del tutto..

Troppo anomalo come personaggio..

In ogni caso, io al tempo spernacchiai alla grande Pallotta..ma aveva ragione alla grande temo

PS: ricorda che solo gli stupidi non cambiano mai idea..


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> E' ufficialmente iniziaziata la discesa dal carro di Mister Li
> Ora tutti a rifarsi una ''verginità''...''Io lo sapevo''...''Io l'ho sempre detto''...''Mister Li?...sempre sospettato di lui''
> Ora tocca a Pallotta....il prossimo chi sarà Forchielli?
> In ogni caso...è giusto ricordare che i topic in questo Forum non si cancellano dopo un lasso di tempo...restano sempre disponibili per essere consultati...e naturalmente anche i commenti di chi...''Io l'ho sempre detto''...



L'importante è rispettare le idee altrui, che possono anche cambiare.

La cosa grave è tanti, tantissimi, tifosi "milanisti" ormai sono accecati: a noi, come forum, capita di riceve accuse del tipo:"Smettete di seguirli che riportano notizie negative".

Ci rendiamo conto di che cosa sono diventati i "tifosi" milanisti?


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (26 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guarda, per conto mio zero problemi, credi mi importi se mi fossi contraddetto nel tempo? Io sono un tifos mi ca il fiscalista di Lì..
> 
> Durante il closgin ero molto scettico su sto signore, infatti lo chiamavo Yogurt Lì, a closing ero bello felice, e anche Fax e Mirabelli mi sono piaciuti, ma su lì le riserve non le ho mai perse del tutto..
> 
> ...


Concordo...ma non è che si può cambire idea ogni cinque minuti a seconda di dove tira il vento 
Sarà forse un mio difetto ma (metaforicamente) ai compagni che si sono iscritti al Partito Comunista l'Otto Settembre del '43 preferisco i camerati che sono morti con il busto di Mussolini sul comodino...anche se non c'è niente di più diverso tra me e loro


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'importante è rispettare le idee altrui, che possono anche cambiare.*
> 
> La cosa grave è tanti, tantissimi, tifosi "milanisti" ormai sono accecati: a noi, come forum, capita di riceve accuse del tipo:"Smettete di seguirli che riportano notizie negative".
> 
> Ci rendiamo conto di che cosa sono diventati i "tifosi" milanisti?


Ci mancherebbe altro...mai mi sognerei di ''porre veti'' sulla possibilità di esprimere la propria opinione a chicchessia
Ma quello che trovo anomalo è il fatto che i maggiori critici di questi ultimi fatti legati alla società provengano dalle file di quelli che fino a ieri erano ''ferventi'' sostenitori della stessa...
Troverei più ''nobile'' un ''mea culpa''...a tutti capita di sbagliarsi...ci mancherebbe altro...

Sui Tifosi Milanisti e su cosa siano diventati è difficile esporre la propria opinione in poche parole...credo che alla base di tutto ci sia la disperazione...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E noi lo abbiamo deriso e spernacchiato come un povero fesso..credendo al video fatto al telefonino da Fassone
> 
> 28 Luglio 2017
> 
> ...



Bravissimo! Sei davvero stato un grande a riportare queste parole di Pallotta. Io le vicende del Milan, del passaggio di proprietà etc. le discutevo con la mia ragazza. Voi direte: E' normale che ne parlassi con lei, no? Non tanto in realtà. Perché lei prima di tutto non è Milanista e in secondo luogo non segue il calcio. Quindi perché ne parlavo con lei? Per cercare d'avere un parere neutrale e razionale. Il risultato era sempre lo stesso: "Amore guarda che c'è qualcosa di strano secondo me." questo vuol dire tutto e niente... Ma volevo solamente riportare un piccolo estratto di come le persone "neutrali" potessero vedere il tutto. Non che qui nel forum siamo dei fessi, perché i dubbi ce li siamo sempre fatti tutti quanti. 

Ora ci sarebbero mille possibili situazioni, dalle più tragiche alle meno tragiche. 

1) E' quella che spero! Spero davvero che Li sia solo un avventuriero che ha fatto il passo più lungo della gamba, che Elliot abbia notato questa cosa ed abbia fiutato l'affare. Li fallirà ed Elliot rileverà il Milan a prezzo di saldo e lo rivenderà si spera a gente seria guadagnando una bella somma.

2) *L'opzione più tragica e folle*, ma conoscendo Berlusconi nemmeno tanto folle. Li non è un prestanome, ma sempre un avventuriero. Silvio ha mandato via tutti i possibili acquirenti seri negli ultimi 10 anni, in attesa del folle che facesse il passo più lungo della gamba. Eccolo il folle! Yongong Li! Esaminando i suoi conti ed i suoi averi ha capito che avrebbe portato il Milan al fallimento, siccome una società cosi prestigiosa come il Milan in situazioni normali verrebbe mai venduta ad una persona con quelle credenziali, gonfia il prezzo ed il pollo ci casca acquistando il Milan e gasandosi, sperando di fare l'affare della vita, ma cosi non sarà. Il Milan sul precipizio tra fallimento economico e sportivo viene nuovamente rilevato da Berlusconi ad una cifra ridicola e lui passa di nuovo come salvatore della patria, avendo anche il doppio guadagno. 

3) Li è un prestanome ed un burattino per far rientrare capitali dall'estero, riciclare i soldi di Silvio e scappare. 

Onestamente spero che vada davvero come abbia previsto Pallotta, altrimenti son azzi! Soprattutto sull'opzione 2....C'è anche quell'altro tizio che diceva sempre che c'era qualcosa di strano, quello pelato, non ricordo il nome. Forchielli? Tutti presi per i fondelli, ma alla fine.......

Io sarò comunque grato a Li se finiremo in mani sicure, perché ci avrà comunque liberato di Silvio e Galliani, ma deve accadere in fretta questa cosa. Se non sarà cosi, potrà andare all'inferno insieme ai due diavoli citati poco sopra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2018)

Io sarei davvero curioso di capire meglio la figura di 'sto Yonghong Li; da quello che si può capire, ormai, sembra il Frank Abagnale di "Prova a prendermi", che non ha un soldo bucato in tasca e firma e controfirma debiti.
Perché, però, un cinese sbucato fuori dal nulla sarebbe venuto a comprare il Milan? L'ipotesi rientro di capitali sembra altamente probabile; quindi lo scenario quale sarebbe? Innanzitutto Fininvest doveva coprire il costo del Milan a bilancio: quei soldi che, effettivamente, a Fininvest servivano chi li ha tirati fuori?


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Maggio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> E' ufficialmente iniziaziata la discesa dal carro di Mister Li
> Ora tutti a rifarsi una ''verginità''...''Io lo sapevo''...''Io l'ho sempre detto''...''Mister Li?...sempre sospettato di lui''
> Ora tocca a Pallotta....il prossimo chi sarà Forchielli?
> In ogni caso...è giusto ricordare che i topic in questo Forum non si cancellano dopo un lasso di tempo...restano sempre disponibili per essere consultati...e naturalmente anche i commenti di chi...''Io l'ho sempre detto''...



Io resto orgogliosamente a favore della società.
Sono stato uno dei primi a salire, e sarò uno degli ultimi a scendere.
Ad OGGI, i fatti sono che lo scorso mercato hanno speso un pacco di soldi e hanno pesantemente migliorato l'organico penoso che avevamo.
Se poi succederanno davvero tutti i casini di cui si parla, ci sarò ovviamente anche io a criticare.
Ma sempre con fiducia nel futuro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Maggio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io resto orgogliosamente a favore della società.
> Sono stato uno dei primi a salire, e sarò uno degli ultimi a scendere.
> Ad OGGI, i fatti sono che lo scorso mercato hanno speso un pacco di soldi e hanno pesantemente migliorato l'organico penoso che avevamo.
> Se poi succederanno davvero tutti i casini di cui si parla, ci sarò ovviamente anche io a criticare.
> Ma sempre con fiducia nel futuro.



cmq bisogna sempre distinguere tra società e proprietà, la società può pure lavorare degnamente ma il punto interrogativo resta sempre sulla proprietà


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> cmq bisogna sempre distinguere tra società e proprietà, la società può pure lavorare degnamente ma il punto interrogativo resta sempre sulla proprietà



Ma infatti io trovo che Fassone e Mirabelli stiano facendo il proprio lavoro in modo adeguato.
Se poi Yogurt Li preferisce il silenzio e non spiega niente a nessuno, Fassone puo fare ben poco.
Fatto sta che i soldi l'anno scorso li ha scuciti, e tanti.
Direi che almeno il beneficio del dubbio se lo sia meritato.


----------



## fra29 (26 Maggio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io resto orgogliosamente a favore della società.
> Sono stato uno dei primi a salire, e sarò uno degli ultimi a scendere.
> Ad OGGI, i fatti sono che lo scorso mercato hanno speso un pacco di soldi e hanno pesantemente migliorato l'organico penoso che avevamo.
> Se poi succederanno davvero tutti i casini di cui si parla, ci sarò ovviamente anche io a criticare.
> Ma sempre con fiducia nel futuro.



Tutti i soldi spesi sono A DEBITO


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (26 Maggio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Io resto orgogliosamente a favore della società.
> Sono stato uno dei primi a salire, e sarò uno degli ultimi a scendere*.
> Ad OGGI, i fatti sono che lo scorso mercato hanno speso un pacco di soldi e hanno pesantemente migliorato l'organico penoso che avevamo.
> Se poi succederanno davvero tutti i casini di cui si parla, ci sarò ovviamente anche io a criticare.
> Ma sempre con fiducia nel futuro.


''I take my hat off to you'' 
Rispetto la tua opinione ma (restando in tema) temo che Pallotta non sia andato molto lontano dalla verità...poi sull'opportunità di rilasciare certe dichiarazioni possiamo anche parlarne...guardare prima in casa propria è alla base di un buon vicinato...


----------



## Milanlove (26 Maggio 2018)

Si sapeva benissimo fin dal principio.

L'unica cosa veramente incomprensibile di questo milan sono quei (ormai pochi) tifosi completamente plagiati da Fassone e soci che come pecore hanno giustificato tutto e tutti davanti a scempi sportivi ed economici.
Tifosi che hanno solo fatto del male al Milan.

Mirabelli un grande
Fassone un mito
Grazie Lì
Tutta colpa di Montella

e ora prepariamoci a diventare dopo la barzelletta d'Italia grazie a figure come col Benevento, anche quella d'Europa con l'esclusione dalla coppe.

Grazie, grazie a tutti.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'importante è rispettare le idee altrui, che possono anche cambiare.
> 
> La cosa grave è tanti, tantissimi, tifosi "milanisti" ormai sono accecati: a noi, come forum, capita di riceve accuse del tipo:"Smettete di seguirli che riportano notizie negative".
> 
> Ci rendiamo conto di che cosa sono diventati i "tifosi" milanisti?



I tifosi milanisti si sono terribilmente mediocrizzati. Non è difficile leggere o sentire in giro chi minimizza una possibile esclusione dalle coppe, non solo per la partecipazione in sé o per il danno economico, ma addirittura anche come danno d'immagine la considera non grave. Li, Fassone e Mirabelli sono riusciti (volontariamente o meno) in quello in cui aveva fallito persino il duo malefico degli ultimi 5 anni: mediocrizzare se non ridurre ai minimi termini la mentalità della maggior parte del tifo rossonero. Ecco perché vi ritrovate certe accuse a questo forum, perché qui non vige il pensiero unico come su altri lidi che non sto a nominare. 



Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Ci mancherebbe altro...mai mi sognerei di ''porre veti'' sulla possibilità di esprimere la propria opinione a chicchessia
> Ma quello che trovo anomalo è il fatto che i maggiori critici di questi ultimi fatti legati alla società provengano dalle file di quelli che fino a ieri erano ''ferventi'' sostenitori della stessa...
> Troverei più ''nobile'' un ''mea culpa''...a tutti capita di sbagliarsi...ci mancherebbe altro...
> 
> Sui Tifosi Milanisti e su cosa siano diventati è difficile esporre la propria opinione in poche parole...credo che alla base di tutto ci sia la disperazione...



Ma sai che invece sto notando in genere una certa coerenza (o diabolica perseveranza a seconda di come la si pensa)? Chi era scettico ora sta, per me giustamente, rincarando la dose, chi invece sosteneva la società fa spallucce, invita ad aspettare prima di fasciarsi la testa o addirittura minimizza al grido dei soliti slogan che ormai conosciamo a memoria. Poi magari ci saranno delle eccezioni che mi sono sfuggite. 

Personalmente sono abituato tanto ad ammettere gli errori, come ho fatto sugli articoli di Festa e in altri casi tipo Forchielli, quanto a rimarcare i casi in cui non sbagliavo. E perciò mi fa rabbia l'incapacità di ammettere i propri errori, ti capisco, è un fatto caratteriale...ma tendo a lasciar perdere perché so che certi atteggiamenti non danneggiano certo me  Vero è che su questo Li ne abbiamo pensate tante un po' tutti, chi in un modo chi in un altro...ma questo era fisiologico visto che non si sa praticamente nulla di questa "cessione".


----------



## Sotiris (26 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E noi lo abbiamo deriso e spernacchiato come un povero fesso..credendo al video fatto al telefonino da Fassone
> 
> 28 Luglio 2017
> 
> ...



Questo signore non ha anticipato nulla.
Ac Milan spa è una persona giuridica in salute, che non rischia alcun fallimento, che ha rispettato le scadenze con ogni debitore, che ha retribuito regolarmente i propri dipendenti.
Se poi alla Uefa prendono per oro colato gli articoli del NYT che, allo stesso modo, chiama - recentemente - barbari gli italiani, solo perché, finalmente, forse, vogliono arrivare al vero "25 aprile", è un altro discorso, politico, appunto, in cui il Milan è solo lo specchietto per le allodole di un conflitto più profondo con la Repubblica popolare cinese.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> E' ufficialmente iniziaziata la discesa dal carro di Mister Li
> Ora tutti a rifarsi una ''verginità''...''Io lo sapevo''...''Io l'ho sempre detto''...''Mister Li?...sempre sospettato di lui''
> Ora tocca a Pallotta....il prossimo chi sarà Forchielli?
> In ogni caso...è giusto ricordare che i topic in questo Forum non si cancellano dopo un lasso di tempo...restano sempre disponibili per essere consultati...e naturalmente anche i commenti di chi...''Io l'ho sempre detto''...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (26 Maggio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> I tifosi milanisti si sono terribilmente mediocrizzati. Non è difficile leggere o sentire in giro chi minimizza una possibile esclusione dalle coppe, non solo per la partecipazione in sé o per il danno economico, ma addirittura anche come danno d'immagine la considera non grave. Li, Fassone e Mirabelli sono riusciti (volontariamente o meno) in quello in cui aveva fallito persino il duo malefico degli ultimi 5 anni: mediocrizzare se non ridurre ai minimi termini la mentalità della maggior parte del tifo rossonero. Ecco perché vi ritrovate certe accuse a questo forum, perché qui non vige il pensiero unico come su altri lidi che non sto a nominare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Credo che i Tifosi Rossoneri siano oramai divisi in due gruppi...

Quelli che con rassegnazione accettano l'amara verità...il Milan vincente che abbiamo vissuto non c'è più e con molta probabilità non tornerà nemmeno...

E quelli invece che pur sapendo non lo vogliono accettare e per questo si affidano a personaggi come Mister Li andando a volte anche contro l'evidenza...

Io faccio parte del primo...sarà forse perchè ho vissuto i primi anni dell'era berlusconiana e per questo sono convinto che quella è stata una perfetta ''congiunzione astrale'' impossibile da ripetersi...

Per il resto...staremo a vedere


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'importante è rispettare le idee altrui, che possono anche cambiare.
> 
> La cosa grave è tanti, tantissimi, tifosi "milanisti" ormai sono accecati: a noi, come forum, capita di riceve accuse del tipo:"Smettete di seguirli che riportano notizie negative".
> 
> Ci rendiamo conto di che cosa sono diventati i "tifosi" milanisti?



i tifosi del Milan sono ormai allo sbando totale. Solo il tifo milanista poteva credere al governo cinese, miniere di fosforo, huarong ecc ecc

Ricordo ancora quando uscirono i nomi di alcune banche cinesi, c'era chi urlava di gioia  senza fermarsi a ragionare e capire che quello era solo un motivo in più per preoccuparsi.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io resto orgogliosamente a favore della società.
> Sono stato uno dei primi a salire, e sarò uno degli ultimi a scendere.
> Ad OGGI, i fatti sono che lo scorso mercato hanno speso un pacco di soldi e hanno pesantemente migliorato l'organico penoso che avevamo.
> Se poi succederanno davvero tutti i casini di cui si parla, ci sarò ovviamente anche io a criticare.
> Ma sempre con fiducia nel futuro.



i soldi del mercato provengono dal bond di Elliott. Ma veramente ancora oggi c'è qualcuno che pensa li abbia scuciti LI?


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Maggio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Questo signore non ha anticipato nulla.
> Ac Milan spa è una persona giuridica in salute, che non rischia alcun fallimento, che ha rispettato le scadenze con ogni debitore, che ha retribuito regolarmente i propri dipendenti.
> Se poi alla Uefa prendono per oro colato gli articoli del NYT che, allo stesso modo, chiama - recentemente - barbari gli italiani, solo perché, finalmente, forse, vogliono arrivare al vero "25 aprile", è un altro discorso, politico, appunto, in cui il Milan è solo lo specchietto per le allodole di un conflitto più profondo con la Repubblica popolare cinese.



Neanche ti leggono.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> i tifosi del Milan sono ormai allo sbando totale. Solo il tifo milanista poteva credere al governo cinese, miniere di fosforo, huarong ecc ecc
> 
> Ricordo ancora quando uscirono i nomi di alcune banche cinesi, c'era chi urlava di gioia  senza fermarsi a ragionare e capire che quello era solo un motivo in più per preoccuparsi.



Purtroppo chi dice quello che la gente vuole sentirsi dire è sempre giustificato e divinizzato.


----------



## 1972 (26 Maggio 2018)

quando uscirono i primi segnali di una eventuale cessione del Milan tutti a gridare: a qualsiasi soggetto purche' si sfanculi il duo B&G. adesso non vi sta bene neanche "er cinese de fosforo". non sono un fan di coloro che non ci sono piu'(forse), tanto per essere chiari.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Maggio 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> quando uscirono i primi segnali di una eventuale cessione del Milan tutti a gridare: a qualsiasi soggetto purche' si sfanculi il duo B&G. adesso non vi sta bene neanche "er cinese de fosforo". non sono un fan di coloro che non ci sono piu'(forse), tanto per essere chiari.



"neanche" ?


----------



## 1972 (26 Maggio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> "neanche" ?



hai letto bene, neanche. vai a rileggerti quello che si scriveva in fase di passaggio di proprieta'. eravamo disposti ad accattarci qualsiasi soggetto purche' si facesse finita con la vecchia proprieta'.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> i soldi del mercato provengono dal bond di Elliott. Ma veramente ancora oggi c'è qualcuno che pensa li abbia scuciti LI?



Non mi interessa da dove provengano.
So solo che sono stati investiti in un modo o nell'altro, e la responsabilità se la è comunque presa Li.


----------



## Albijol (27 Maggio 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> quando uscirono i primi segnali di una eventuale cessione del Milan tutti a gridare: a qualsiasi soggetto purche' si sfanculi il duo B&G. adesso non vi sta bene neanche "er cinese de fosforo". non sono un fan di coloro che non ci sono piu'(forse), tanto per essere chiari.



Si chiama "obnubilamento da odio". Ne ho sofferto anche io fino ai primi di agosto, vedevo Mirabelli che faceva firmare importatni contratti e godevo come un maiale già solo perchè non vedevo più l'odiato Gallo che di solito nello stesso periodo se ne stava spaparanzato a Forte dei Marmi con Preziosi invece di fare il suo lavoro. Poi il 31 agosto sono guarito, e ho cominciato a giudicare semplicemente nel merito.


----------



## Djici (27 Maggio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Si chiama "obnubilamento da odio". Ne ho sofferto anche io fino ai primi di agosto, vedevo Mirabelli che faceva firmare importatni contratti e godevo come un maiale già solo perchè non vedevo più l'odiato Gallo che di solito nello stesso periodo se ne stava spaparanzato a Forte dei Marmi con Preziosi invece di fare il suo lavoro. Poi il 31 agosto sono guarito, e ho cominciato a giudicare semplicemente nel merito.



Ma poi chi si aspettava una proprietà e una dirigenza di questo livello? Pensavamo che qualsiasi persona in buona fede avrebbe fatto meglio... e invece...


----------



## Albijol (27 Maggio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma poi chi si aspettava una proprietà e una dirigenza di questo livello? Pensavamo che qualsiasi persona in buona fede avrebbe fatto meglio... e invece...



purtroppo al peggio non c'è mai fine, e l'abbiamo scoperto nella maniera più dolorosa possibile.


----------



## danjr (27 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E noi lo abbiamo deriso e spernacchiato come un povero fesso..credendo al video fatto al telefonino da Fassone
> 
> 28 Luglio 2017
> 
> ...


Aveva ragione...


----------



## Garrincha (27 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiungo Forchielli, che io stesso ho perculato tantissimo.
> 
> Per ora è chiuso in silenzio, parla solo di politica. Ma immagino che prima o poi tornerà sulla questione...


 

Se e quando parlerà Raiola saranno bombe atomiche, ne ha di sassolini da togliersi


----------



## Garrincha (27 Maggio 2018)

A me quello che non torna del rientro di capitali col Milan portato alla sua reale valutazione è il danno d'immagine che subirebbe Berlusconi, capisco che i soldi e salvare le sue aziende sia più importante ma è un grumo di orgoglio ambulante, passare per quello che ha venduto a cifre esorbitanti a uno sconsiderato che ha demolito il Milan sarebbe una macchia indelebile


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (27 Maggio 2018)

Siamo in una situazione in cui la Uefa sta sconfinando in un campo che non gli compete, e se formalmente sbaglia moralmente no. 
Vero è che Li non è insolvente, ma è giusto che si conosca il luogo e da chi provengano questi soldi. 

Quindi Pallotta aveva toccato il punto sbagliato al tempo: non è la mancanza di soldi il problema ma da dove provengano.


----------



## egidiopersempre (28 Maggio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Credo che i Tifosi Rossoneri siano oramai divisi in due gruppi...
> 
> Quelli che con rassegnazione accettano l'amara verità...il Milan vincente che abbiamo vissuto non c'è più e con molta probabilità non tornerà nemmeno...
> 
> ...



quoto in toto. Faccio parte della prima schiera. Vorrei anche io un proprietà seria ... sono uno di quelli del 'progettoh' , come dice sprezzantemente qualcuno, che non capisce che 'o progettoh o mortehhh (o mediocritahhhhh)'. Si scherza, neh!


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> quoto in toto. Faccio parte della prima schiera. Vorrei anche io un proprietà seria ... sono uno di quelli del 'progettoh' , come dice sprezzantemente qualcuno, che non capisce che 'o progettoh o mortehhh (o mediocritahhhhh)'. Si scherza, neh!



Io non chiedo di rivedere 8 finali di champions in 20 anni eh..
Chiedo solo di poter essere ai livelli della Juve...e credo il Milan possa farlo se ha una proprietà seria e forte


----------



## egidiopersempre (28 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non chiedo di rivedere 8 finali di champions in 20 anni eh..
> Chiedo solo di poter essere ai livelli della Juve...e credo il Milan possa farlo se ha una proprietà seria e forte



allora siamo d'accordo. L'unico esempio REALISTICO da seguire, a oggi, è la Juve. Ma qualcuno (non dico te) si ricordi che la Juve, con i suoi 7 scudetti e le 2 finali di CL disputate, i giocatori da 10 milioni l'anno e oltre li deve lasciare in Spagna o Francia o oltremanica.

Sì , sono un tifoso mediocre


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non chiedo di rivedere 8 finali di champions in 20 anni eh..
> Chiedo solo di poter essere ai livelli della Juve...e credo il Milan possa farlo se ha una proprietà seria e forte



Non è così semplice... di famiglie Agnelli in Italia ce n'è una sola.

Come tanti fanno, non resta che sognare il salvatore straniero sceicco o simile che per una remota ragione decida di investire un patrimonio e sfidare l'establishment UEFA per cambiare le cose... per me, da uomo che un po' di acqua sotto i ponti ne ha vista scorrere, è un po' sognare ad occhi aperti. 

Ma alla fine tifare una squadra è anche questo


----------



## egidiopersempre (28 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non è così semplice... di famiglie Agnelli in Italia ce n'è una sola.
> 
> Come tanti fanno, non resta che sognare il salvatore straniero sceicco o simile che per una remota ragione decida di investire un patrimonio e sfidare l'establishment UEFA per cambiare le cose... per me, da uomo che un po' di acqua sotto i ponti ne ha vista scorrere, è un po' sognare ad occhi aperti.
> 
> Ma alla fine tifare una squadra è anche questo



la Juve a oggi si regge sulle sue gambe. Gli Agnelli hanno una loro importanza, ma non dal punto di vista economico.

Quindi, se vogliamo, e senza sceicchi, si può arrivare a disputare come la Juve delle finali di CL ... magari a differenza loro anche vincerle. Ma con intelligenza e acquisti mirati. Se poi arriva lo sceicco, meglio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non è così semplice... di famiglie Agnelli in Italia ce n'è una sola.
> 
> Come tanti fanno, non resta che sognare il salvatore straniero sceicco o simile che per una remota ragione decida di investire un patrimonio e sfidare l'establishment UEFA per cambiare le cose... per me, da uomo che un po' di acqua sotto i ponti ne ha vista scorrere, è un po' sognare ad occhi aperti.
> 
> Ma alla fine tifare una squadra è anche questo



Perché dici? In Inghilterra gli stranieri hanno permesso di rivoltare egemonie storiche..credo posso succedere anche qui...
Ci vuole tempo, ma serve gente seria non uno come Lì che va avanti a prestiti


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> allora siamo d'accordo. L'unico esempio REALISTICO da seguire, a oggi, è la Juve. Ma qualcuno (non dico te) si ricordi che la Juve, con i suoi 7 scudetti e le 2 finali di CL disputate, i giocatori da 10 milioni l'anno e oltre li deve lasciare in Spagna o Francia o oltremanica.
> 
> Sì , sono un tifoso mediocre



Ma ha fatto comunque due finali..

L'ho gia detto, oggi il calcio è dopato, ma gente abile può allestire grandi squadre comunque..non più cicli di 10 anni, ma grandi squadre si..

Oggi serve un approccio diverso, il club top è quello che sa vendere nel momento giusto e che compra bene..

Il Barca che spende 310 milioni per cotechino e dembele spende in modo senza senso, due giocatori che in un anno rendono meno di Cuadrado e D. Costa che la Juve ha preso spendendo in tutto forse 60 milioni e li paga 1/5 di ingaggio, forse meno


----------



## The Ripper (28 Maggio 2018)

Da ora in poi cerchiamo di essere più obiettivi e meno "tifosi".
Non esiste nessun complotto contro il Milan.
Non fate i figli di Berlusconi, per cortesia.


----------



## egidiopersempre (28 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma ha fatto comunque due finali..
> 
> L'ho gia detto, oggi il calcio è dopato, ma gente abile può allestire grandi squadre comunque..non più cicli di 10 anni, ma grandi squadre si..
> 
> ...



allora.... se leggi il mio intervento successivo vedi che di fatto ti do' ragione. Sono d'accordo anche sul quanto scrivi sugli 'acquisti sconsiderati vs acquisti mirati'. E' anche vero che fare sempre "l'affare" non è cosa semplice. LA Juve è stata quasi sempre molto abile negli ultimi anni.. ma non è detto che vada sempre bene.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> allora.... se leggi il mio intervento successivo vedi che di fatto ti do' ragione. Sono d'accordo anche sul quanto scrivi sugli 'acquisti sconsiderati vs acquisti mirati'. E' anche vero che fare sempre "l'affare" non è cosa semplice. LA Juve è stata quasi sempre molto abile negli ultimi anni.. ma non è detto che vada sempre bene.



Serto è difficile..ma infatti non è detto si riesca..però bisogna tentare


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perché dici? In Inghilterra gli stranieri hanno permesso di rivoltare egemonie storiche..credo posso succedere anche qui...
> Ci vuole tempo, ma serve gente seria non uno come Lì che va avanti a prestiti



Sono realista, in Italia per costruire uno stadio ci vogliono 15 anni, e spesso non bastano. In UK ne bastano 2. Solo per dire che c'è una differenza strutturale che fa sì che gli investitori stranieri non investano in Italia, e questo non riguarda solo il calcio nè solo lo sport.
Tuttavia, come ho scritto, sperare/sognare non costa nulla.

Ciò non significa che con intelligenza, preparazione, pazienza e tempo non si possa arrivare ai vertici del calcio italiano. Alla fine se compete il Napoli lo dobbiamo fare anche noi. Ma, sempre da realista, non esistono formulette magiche nè scorciatoie.


----------



## nybreath (28 Maggio 2018)

Ci sono state centinaia di persone, con centinaia di teorie diverse, normale che uno di loro ci doveva azzeccare, quanto sia stato fatto con cognizione di causa è impossibile dirlo.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Maggio 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> la Juve a oggi si regge sulle sue gambe. Gli Agnelli hanno una loro importanza, ma non dal punto di vista economico.
> 
> Quindi, se vogliamo, e senza sceicchi, si può arrivare a disputare come la Juve delle finali di CL ... magari a differenza loro anche vincerle. Ma con intelligenza e acquisti mirati. Se poi arriva lo sceicco, meglio.



Vero, ma la Juve di oggi viene da 7 scudetti e anni di CL. I fatturati sono cresciuti vertiginosamente, è un circolo virtuoso.

Ma dopo Calciopoli per ripartire hanno chiuso numerosi bilanci in perdita, ricorrendo a importanti aumenti di capitale della IFIL.

Per far partire il motore serve parecchia benzina e per competere a quel livello ce l'hanno solo Agnelli.
Senza considerare il discorso stadio che è molto lungo ma fa enorme differenza tra la Juve e tutte le altre.

Sul discorso generale sono d'accordo con te. E' quello che scrivo quasi sempre nei commenti... Juventus e Atletico sono i modelli dal punto di vista tecnico e dirigenziale.


----------

